# Bar end plugs ala Madcow



## Scott97 (Oct 13, 2005)

Thanks for the tutorial and the Carbon Jason!

The raw material:









Glued to a dremel bit:









Trimmed up a bit.









Spun on the dremel:









The finished product and the original material:









Installed Closeup:









Installed Closeup:









Heres a link to Madcows original thread:

https://fairwheelbikes.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1600


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

forgive me for asking- how is that plug staying on the end of the bar? I cant see it from the pictures?


----------



## Scott97 (Oct 13, 2005)

Mdeth1313 said:


> forgive me for asking- how is that plug staying on the end of the bar? I cant see it from the pictures?



I used a few drops of super glue on the bartape.

Madcows instructions suggest tubular glue.

I did 50 miles with them today and they worked great.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

err, why not just use normal bar end plugs??? :idea:


----------



## Scott97 (Oct 13, 2005)

uzziefly said:


> err, why not just use normal bar end plugs??? :idea:


Because I like to tinker with things, try new ideas and generally have fun experimenting.  

I wanted to start experimenting with Carbon Fiber and this looked like an easy way to start out.

Who knows... maybe I'll eventually build a frame...:idea:


----------



## msohio (Feb 23, 2004)

*Why Bother??*

If weight is the issue here, why not just super glue the tape at the bar end and then trim it with a razor.I don't see the need to fill the hole at all.


----------



## spin150 (May 24, 2005)

msohio said:


> If weight is the issue here, why not just super glue the tape at the bar end and then trim it with a razor.I don't see the need to fill the hole at all.


Bar end plugs are a safety feature. They are supposed to prevent the bar ends from punching a hole in your lungs if you crash and fall on them. I don't think Madcow's glue will do that job either.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

spin150 said:


> Bar end plugs are a safety feature. They are supposed to prevent the bar ends from punching a hole in your lungs if you crash and fall on them. I don't think Madcow's glue will do that job either.


 The best name for unplugged bars I ever saw was, 'Thigh core samplers.' 

If those little pieces of carbon fiber aren't wider than the bar ends I'm afraid that's what they'll do in a crash.


----------

